# axis doe and white tail buck w/ the kiddos



## travissalinas (Aug 27, 2010)

got my little hunting buddies involved a bit this season...


----------



## RB II (Feb 26, 2009)

That is awesome. Great fun with great hunting buddies. That ol buck kinda knew something was up with all that banging and framming up in the stand!!!!!! LOL. Good stuff.


----------



## Chunky (Oct 15, 2006)

Great video, your kids are super cute. Makes me miss the times when mine were little.

I must say, you have the most comfortable bow blind I have ever seen.


----------



## Rack Ranch (May 25, 2004)

2cool...awesome video


----------



## DCAVA (Aug 5, 2013)

Awesome video!!

Congrats!!


----------



## travissalinas (Aug 27, 2010)

HydraSports said:


> That is awesome. Great fun with great hunting buddies. That ol buck kinda knew something was up with all that banging and framming up in the stand!!!!!! LOL. Good stuff.


i still can't believe he hung around as long as he did


----------



## travissalinas (Aug 27, 2010)

Chunky said:


> Great video, your kids are super cute. Makes me miss the times when mine were little.
> 
> I must say, you have the most comfortable bow blind I have ever seen.


the only blind i've ever hunted w/ central air/heat


----------

